# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  rEaL LoVe

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

Real Love 

its real love that you dont know about...

Baby i was there all alone.. when you'd be doing things i would watch you
i'd picture you and me all alone .. im wishing you was someone i can talk to 
i gotta get you out of my head but baby girl i gotta see you once again

its real love that you dont know about..

Every now and now i go to sleep, i couldn't stop dreaming about you
your love is got me feeling kinda weak.. i really cant see me without you 
and now u're running around in my head im never gonna let you slip away again

its real love that  you dont know about...

Every now and then when i watch you... i wish that i could tell you that i want you
if i can have the chance to talk with to you.. if i get up the chance to walk with you 
then i would stop holding it in ..and never have to go through this again 

its real love that you dont know about..
its real love that you dont know about...

Today when i saw you alone... i knew had to come up and approach you
coz girl i really gotta let you know ...all about the things you made me go through
and now she looking at me in the eye and now you get me open and now you dreaming
again

its real love that you dont know about...

Every now and then when i watch you... i wish that i could tell you that i want you
if i can have the chance to talk to with you.. if i get up the chance to walk with you 
then i would stop holding it in and never have to go through this again 

its real love that you dont know about
its real love that you dont know about..


You're the one that i wanna know thatti can take it from me nononoo
even thought i dont really know you.. i gotta lotta love i wanna show you 
and youd be right there infront of me.. i see you passing infront of me nonono
girl i need ur love ...baby i need ur love

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## eng.samara

ما فهمت
انا ثقافتي المانية

----------


## ajluni top

thank u bro

nice words

love is the life

----------


## The Gentle Man

thanks
love my life

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> ما فهمت
> انا ثقافتي المانية


 :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> thank u bro
> 
> nice words
> 
> love is the life


thnx
it is real love :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> thanks
> love my life


thnx 4 u :Smile:

----------


## مدحت

thank you

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> thank you


u welcome
thnx :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

